# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من ( المـرأة البحـر والرجـل المحيط ) اخترتُ لكم . . ؟

## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  وبعد .
فمن أجمل الكتب التي اقتنيتها من معرض الكتاب كتاب : ( المرأة البحر والرجل المحيط ) للأستاذ / عبد الله بن محمد الداوود .
أجدني عاجزة عن الحديث عن هذا الكتاب بما يليق به والدرر المكنونة في أعماقه .
كتاب فريد من نوعه لا من ناحية الشكل ولا المضمون . ( من وجهة نظري ) .
فهنيئا لنا هذا الكتاب ، وهنيئا لصاحبه هذا الإبداع .
وإليكم مقتطفات منه :
~ من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه ,,’’,, ما لجرح بميت إيـلام ~دقت الساعة العاشرة ليلا ؛ لتستعد الزوجة وبناتها للذهاب لحفلة زفاف ، فنهض الزوج لإيصالهم ، وشاهد ألبسة تؤلم ( القلب الحي ) ؛ ما بين مشقوق إلى ( ... ) ، وبين لباس عار الـ ( ... ) ، ولباس قصير لم يشاهده إلا في القنوات الفضائية ، وشيفون يرسم لون الألبسة الداخلية التي ( أستحيي من ذكرها ) ، ولباس ضيق يرسم أشكال الـ ( ... ) ، ورائحة العطر تطاردهن عن بُعد ، ثم كانت الخاتمة قبل إغلاق الستار أن لسن عباءات تنافس الفساتين في الضيق ، وبقي الأب  صامتا أمام تلك المظاهر التي لا يرضاها كافرٌ عربي جاهلي من قريش ، فكيف يرضى بها وهو مسلمٌ ؟! , ( إن الله يغار ، وإن المؤمن يغار ، وغيرة الله أن يأتي المؤمن ما حرم عليه ) متفق عليه . 
 ~ الزوج المجرم ~ 
بالإحسان ينبغي أن يفترق الزوجان ، والطلاق في الإسلام يعقبه الخلق الحسن ، والعطاء ، والإنفاق السخي ، هذا في الإسلام ، ولكن الزوج معنا في هذه الفقرة كان أهوج الطباع ، ومندفعا في غالب شأنه ، والغريب أنه رغم اندفاعه لم يطلق زوجته ، وأجزم أنه يفتقد الحكمة والرحمة ، فما السر يا ترى ؟! . 
السر هو أن بعض الأزواج يفوق الشياطين في ممارسة الضغوط على زوجاتهم قبل أن يطلقونهن * ، يسوم زوجته سوء العذاب قبل الفسخ والخلع ، فيبدأ مسيرة الابتزاز ، واللهلهة ، والتباطؤ ، تمهيدا للسرقة المبطنة من طليقة المستقبل  ، فلم يكن طلاق هذا الزوج تسريحا بإحسان ؛ بل تسريحا بامتهان ، كتسريح اللصوص الذين ينطبق عليهم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( العائد في هبته كالكلب يقيء ثم يعود في قيئه ) متفق عليه .
~ فن الحصول على التعاسة ~ 
هل زوجتك سمينة ؟ ، إذا أردت ان تكون تعيسا ، فتوهم أن السعادة كلها في النحيفات .
هل زوجتك طويلة ؟ ، إذا أحببت أن تكون تعيسا فتصور أن السعادة كلها في القصيرات .
هل زوجتك بيضاء ؟ , حينما ترغب في التعاسة ، أوهم نفسك أن السعادة كلها في الحنطية أو السمراء ، وهكذا لا تفكر فيما تملكه ، ولن تشعر أنك في نعيم تحمد الله تعالى عليه ، ولن ترضى بما قسمه الله لك ، وعندها أبشر ، فقد انضممت إلى سجل التعساء ، وسيقف السباعي رحمه الله ، ليقول لك :  ( السعادة في بيتك ، فلا تبحث عنها في حديقة الغرباء ) ، وستقع عينك على قوله تعالى : ( ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم ... ) طه 131 .
فلا تتعب قلبك  بالتدقيق فيما لا يليق من رؤية النساء في الأسواق ، وغلإعلام ، والطرقات ، ولا تسمح لنفسك بالتمادي في الخيال عندما ترى نساء من حولك ، ودع التشهي ، فكم نظرة جلبت حسرة .
يتمنى المرء في الصيف الشتا ’’,,’’ فإذا جاء الشتا أنكرهُ
فهْو لا يرضى بحال واحـد ’’,,’’ قتل الإنسانُ ما أكفرهُ
~ تعدد الزوجات ~ 
تهاجم بعض الزوجات التعدد ، وتتهم المعددين بالحال لفاسدة ، وأنهم أنانيون ، لا يفهمون معنى التضحية ، ولا يرعون مشاعر الزوجة المحبة وشريكة الحياة ، ويمتدحن النساء أنهن رمز التضحية والحب .
ولا أدري ما قولهن في زوجات يطالبن أزواجهن بالطلاق ؛ لأن الزوج عقيم لا ينجب ، فتطلب الواحدة منهن الطلاق ، وتلقي بالحب في غيابة الجب ، وتتزوج من غيره ، من أجل رغبتها الفطرية في رؤيتها للذرية .
وتنسى رغبة زوجها الفطرية في تعدد الزوجات ، فهل هناك فارق بين مراعاة الرغبة الفطرية لديها ولديه ؟! : 
أحرام على بلابله الدوح ,,’’,, حلال للطير من كل جنس 
تنادي بعض الزوجات بأن رفضها للتعدد جبلة ، وفطرة في المرأة ، وتستدل  بحوادث الغيرة التي حصلت من أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن ، فهي تستدل بغيرتهن ، وما استدلت  برضاهن بالتعدد ، فهي تحتال بإيهام نفسها ، وإيهام من حولها ؛ بأن موقفها له نصيب من الدين ، وما علمت أن موقفها يشابه موقف المنافقين ، حين يطلبون التحاكم إلى الشرع إذا كان الحق معهم ، ويرفضونه إذا لم يعجبهم ........... حين نفترض جدلا أن ( تعدد الزوجات جريمة لا تغتفر ) ، فإن أكبر مجرم في قضية التعدد هو المرأة ، حيث إن قبولها بالتعدد ، وبالزواج من رجل متزوج ، هو الذي ساهم في انتشار التعدد في التاريخ مطلقا . 
’’,,’’,,’’,,’’ 
وأعتذر لصاحب الكتاب ؛ فلربما نقلي المتواضع سبب تشويها للكتاب .
غير أن الكتاب بحق رائع ويتضمن عناوين رائعة في أمور مهمة في حياة المرأة والرجل .

----------


## عيد فهمي

الأخت الفاضلة الأمل الراحل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يمكن أن تحتسبي الأجر وترفعي الكتاب هنا بصيغة Pdf ليعم النفع به
فأشعر مما نقل أنه يصلح أن يكون سميرا طيبا في المجالس

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لابد من أخذ الإذن من المؤلف ، ولعلي أسأله وأطلعكم على جوابه .

بوركتم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذا رد المؤلف عبر رسالة جوال : 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلمت يمينك
وشركت في الأجر
وحقوق نشر الكتاب يشاركني فيه الموزع فقدم اعتذاري للأخ
وبالتواصل مع الموزع سيصل له الكتاب في مدينته . ا هـ .

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

شيخنا عيد والله لو علم المؤلف من هو -عيد فهمي -لما رده..
انظر الخاص وابشر بما يسرك..

----------


## عيد فهمي

> شيخنا عيد والله لو علم المؤلف من هو -عيد فهمي -لما رده..
> انظر الخاص وابشر بما يسرك..


ومَن هو عيد فهمي؟
عبد فقير إلى الله لولا ستر الله عليه لانفض الناس من حوله
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون، واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون، واشملني بعفوك وسترك ورحمتك إلى يوم يبعثون

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

*شكر الله لك شيخنا أبوعبيدة على هذا التواضع..ونفع بك.
- وماشهدنا إلا بما علمنا-*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *شكر الله لك شيخنا أبوعبيدة على هذا التواضع..ونفع بك.*
> 
> 
> _- وماشهدنا إلا بما علمنا-_


وفقك الله وأحسن إليك محبَّ العلم والفقه

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

صدقت أخيتي على ثناءك لهذا الكتاب ، وقد اشتريته من معرض المدينة بناء على مشورتك .
وأنا بدوري أنصح كل امرأة ورجل باقتناء هذا الكتاب والافادة من نصائحه ، فقد وفق الكاتب - جزاه الله خيراً - في العرض والعلاج ، ولعله يكون من الكتب الأكثر مبيعاً ، وهو من الكتب المهمة في تصحيح كثير من الأوضاع الخاطئة في حياة الرجل والمرأة . جعله الله في ميزان حسنات مؤلفه .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذة أم أحمد وشكر لك حسن ظنك بي .

وأتمنى لو قرأه الرجال ووعوه . . 

غالبا المرأة تجتهد للتغيير للأفضل في معاملتها لزوجها ، والرجل غير مكترث بذلك .
 كفانا الله شرهم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وتحت عنوان : عطلة نهاية الأسبوع :

( المرأة البحر ) تولي أهميةً لإجازة نهاية الأسبوع ، محاولة أن تصنع منها مجالًا للغرام والانطلاق ، وحري بها ألا تختصر هذه الإجازة في زيارة أهلها ، واللقاء بأخواتها ، ومع أن صلة الرحم مطلوبةٌ ، إلا أن المطلوب من الزوجة أن تعتني بنجاح حياة الأسرة كذلك ، فأسرتها أهم ، وأعظم ، وأوجب من حق أهلها وذويها ، مع تلافي الآثار السلبية من وراء زيارتها لأهلها ، أو للأسواق ، أو للاستراحات والملاهي كالعودة إلى منزل زوجها في ساعة متأخرةٍ من الليل ، وما يأتي بعده من الإنهاك الجالب للنكد ، وإفساد جدول الأولاد في نومهم فيترتب على ذلك إهمال صلاة الفجر في اليوم التالي ، والاستيقاظ في وقت متأخر ، وتقع في مصيبة نسيانها التزاماتها تجاه زوجها ، كل ذلك مقابل أن تضحك وتأنس بلذيذ الأحاديث مع أخواتها وأهلها ، وبكل أسف تشترك الأخوات جميعهن في إهمال احتياجات أزواجهن وأولادهن في أواخر الأسبوع دون أن يعطين الوقت أهميته ، فينتهي السبوع المتعب من العمل ، وصداع الروتين ، والوظيفة بيوم فوضوي ، غير مرتب لا يجلب الراحة .

وتحت عنوان : فرحها :

إسعادك لغيرك ، وإدخال الفرح إلى قلبه هو أحد أسباب حصولك على السعادة ، وتعال معي إلى زوجتك ؛ لتكر جيدا ، منشغلا بالك في كيفية إدخال السرور إلى قلبها .
إن المداخل كثيرة ، والتفنن مطلوبٌ ومهم ، و ( الرجل المحيط ) تبدو مهارته في تنويع النكهات على قلب الزوجة الحصينة .
كما أن الأجواء تتبدل وتتغير ، فيومٌ صحوٌ ، ويومٌ مطيرٌ ، ويوم برده قارسٌ ، ويوم صيفه مشمسٌ يابسٌ ، فإن  ( الرجل المحيط ) يتقن صياغة أسلوب التعامل بحسب أجواء ذلك اليوم مع إطلالة شمسه ، وتذكر دائما أن الله تعالى ، لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا ، والاجتهاد في العمل يريحك من تأنيب الضمير .
ولعل في أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم مداخل إلى قلب الزوجة ، أذكر منها : وضع اللقمة في فمها ، وشربه من الإناء الذي شربت منه زوجته ؛ بل وضع فمه في الموضع الذي شربت منه ، وكالاغتسال من الجنابة معا ، والمناداة باسم الدلال ، والمسابقة في الجري معها ...... ( وأتجاوز بعض الجمل )   ..... وتعال معي نعجب أيما عجب ؛ حيما نفاجأ بأن هذه الأعمال يربط بينها سهولة توافرها لمتناول الأغنياء ومتناول الفقراء ، فليس لها أي تكليف ، وله من المكاسب ألوف **.
لا كما نلاحظه من وصايا بعض الناصحين عندما يطرحون فكرة كسب الزوجة بالهدايا ، والعطايا ، وسفر الاستجمام ، وليس في هذا خللٌ أو زلل ، ولكن هذا الاقتراح لا يناسب جيوب الأزواج ، ويفتح بابا من البلاء ، وخصومة للفقراء في مواجهة زوجاتهم ، حتى تاه الأزواج عن كسب زوجاتهم ، وتاهوا قبل ذلك عن تطبيق السنة النبوية ، وفتحوا بوابة شقاء على الأسرة ، تلج منها الزوجات على أزواجهن طلبا للهدايا والمبالغ المالية ، لأن هؤلاء الناصحين يتربعون على عرش الثقة لدى الزوجات ، والزوجات يتلقفن نصائحهم دون تمحيص .

====
** : وأنا أقول : أما الزوج الغني ؛ فعيب عليه تقصيره في تقديم الهدايا والعطايا لزوجته بحجة قيامه بتلك الأعمال .. .

----------


## ابو ياسر الجزائري

احتاج الكتاب جدا بارك الله فيكم

----------

